# Wood Fence Gate



## texasred

I need to replace the double gate on my wooden privacy fence. Sense I am replacing it, I want to make it a little wider than it is now so I can fit the boat trailer back there. That would make it about a 9ft gate. Does anyone have experience building a gate like this? I cant decide if I should make it another double or maybe just a big single gate with a wheel. I do plan on doing some sort of 2X4 X-brace on the posts to hold the weight. I have a 8 month old lab so it needs to be a pretty tight fit. Any pointers? Thanks


----------



## huntinguy

Depends on what kinda posts you'll have for gate posts and how well they are set, and if you have a crossbeam at the top.

for a 9' gate I'd say you need at least 4x6 posts and 6x6 would be better.

Still need a split gate.

I just built a split 6' gate in my fence. 3' gates on 4x4's, if I'd gone any larger I'd have wanted bigger posts. Its your gate, but my hinges are on the inside so I can use the full width of the gate, I notice some put them on the outside.

My 2 cents worth .


----------



## surfgrinder

i would go with a split gate. Look up fence supply for the Houston area and you will find some places that will sell you a gate kit or can make a custom one for you. The tube steel ones work pretty well and usually have a cable for adjusting. If you make the frame out of wood it will sag and not open/close correctly. Go with cedar pickets to cut down on weight. I agree with the 6x6 post. If you do that and you don't want a split gate you can get a cattle gate and screw your pickets on with self tapping screws.


----------



## iridered2003

i just had 2 gates built for a 32ft opening. yes,16ft per gate swings out on wheels, level driveway in the trick to it. mine is chainlink. american fence can fix you up.


----------



## fin&feather

I do fencing on the side and cedar gates are my specialty. I'd recommend a split gate with 4x6 posts. Pm will be sent with contact information and please feel free to call. I'll also try to post up some pics to give you some ideas.


----------



## essayons75

surfgrinder said:


> i would go with a split gate. Look up fence supply for the Houston area and you will find *some places that will sell you a gate kit* or can make a custom one for you. The tube steel ones work pretty well and usually have a cable for adjusting. If you make the frame out of wood it will sag and not open/close correctly. Go with cedar pickets to cut down on weight. I agree with the 6x6 post. If you do that and you don't want a split gate you can get a cattle gate and screw your pickets on with self tapping screws.


Lowes carries those (gate kits). If you have a double gate, you will need two kits plus material.


----------



## fin&feather

I only have one rule when making gates, never use wood for structure!!

This gate replaced a previous wood supported one that warped and kept dragging, thinking it is 13" wide.


----------



## fin&feather

Here is an example of a double swing and access gate. I normally extend the framing so it coverers more picket area however this was a special request.


----------



## fin&feather

Maybe this will give you some ideas, like I mentioned feel free to call or ask questions will be more than happy to give you some advice.


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Make your framing out square tubing keeping it light! 2x4's are heavy and will just make it sag.


----------



## texasred

Thanks guys I am stuck working in Singapore for a few more weeks and I am going to get on it as soon as I get home. I was thinking the exact same thing about the metal frame but what kind of square tubing could you use that would be lighter and easier to attach the planks too?


----------



## TxDuSlayer

The guy that made my gate frame made it out 1/2 tubing. Lined my cedar fence pickets and screwed em right into the frame. Another tip use cedar fence pickets they are lighter!


----------



## newsharker

i noticed a little diffrence in the door gap. i am a steel fabricator and do alot of steel gates. you start with one gate. the top hinge only. once you have one hinge screwed lightly in place, string a level line from post to post. this will give you an elevation to hit. shim the bottom hinge to make the gate just kiss the line. repeet for the other gate and the gates will swing better and the gaps will be perfect. drill holes on the bottom of the frame for water to escape from other wise the water will come in through the screw holes and rust your gate in no time or the water will freeze and explode your tubing and make it round.


----------



## newsharker

1 1/2 square tubing. hinge side 3/16 or 11ga. the rest from 14 ga.


----------



## DMC

The problem I have always encountered is that the gate begins to sag at the hinges over time. I have installed heavy duty cattle gate hinges (pin type) that thru-bolt to the 4x6. I have the tubular frame as well. There still needs to be support on the center of the gate (between gates) to keep the torque off the hinges as much as possible. A rolling wheel would be nice and would work well on a paved entrance. I would think a tongue jack like we use on our trailers would work well. I would have to experiment with it. Either way, I don't have a paved entrance so I rely on on a rod through a pipe in the ground to secure the gate. It's been working for years, but I am always looking for better options.


----------



## YakMan

Mine is double gate prob close to 12' wide. I have 6x6 i think maybe 8x8 post.The gates have what looks like 1 1/4 pipe tubular frames w/rolling wheels at center and rods to hole in driveway to secure,but its over concrete.


----------



## essayons75

*Broke ya...fixed ya...broke ya...fixed ya...broke ya....*

I have a hose that broke off of a cheap plastic faucet double hose connector. On and off for the past two years I have been trying get the plastic off the threads of the hose.

This morning I became a genius and thought, "Fire melts plastic!"


----------



## essayons75

essayons75 said:


> I have a hose that broke off of a cheap plastic faucet double hose connector. On and off for the past two years I have been trying get the plastic off the threads of the hose.
> 
> This morning I became a genius and thought, "Fire melts plastic!"


Sorry guys!

I am a stooge. This was suposed to be a new thread.


----------



## fin&feather

just saw this.. and have to give ya thanks for the lol


----------

